# Anybody experiencing We Farm crashes?



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

My application keeps crashing. Driving me nuts. Is it me or them?


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I've also had a couple crashed lately, so it's not you.
I don't know what is causing it, and the program usually works well after I re-launch it.


----------

